

Poll: What's your favorite programming language? - samgro
http://gopollgo.com/whats-your-favorite-programming-language

======
0x12
You can do polls right here in HN.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/newpoll>

~~~
samgro
Yes, but with GoPollGo we can see the poll in real time and by geography -
will be interesting to see if people in California have different programming
language preferences than people in NYC or France.

Disclosure: I work at GoPollGo.

~~~
abcd_f
> Disclosure: I work at GoPollGo.

And this makes your submission look disingenuous. If you want people to look
at your stuff, it's fine, but be direct about your motives.

~~~
samgro
If you click through my profile, you'll see I'm a dev at GoPollGo. I posted
this poll to HN because I enjoy using our product and was genuinely interested
in the discussion around programming languages and didn't get many votes from
my small Twitter following. Based on >200 votes, the HN audience seems to find
this question interesting as well.

------
CoryMathews
no .net languages or even javascript?

~~~
samgro
Javascript is on there. You could mention C# in comments and people could
upvote if they agree. I had to pick 10 based on my assumptions of what is
popular. In retrospect C# might have been more popular than Scala.

